# Trap shower drain?



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> Im not a plumber, but what is wrong with running a single 90 degree out from the drain? Im not a plumber, and just like to read the codes for fun.
> 
> Standard bath assemblies have a 90 degree out the tub, into the overflow, which is another 90*. Granted that acts as its own vent.


Because the "waste & overflow" is considered an assembly and the actual drain itself isn't counted until the two join at the T. 

On a shower the drain can NOT legally turn from vertical to horizontal then back to vertical before a trap. 

Likewise, after the trap the horizontal drain can NOT turn vertical before a vent. 

A 45 bend however is considered a vertical drain pipe no different than a vertical drain. So in essence, a 45 is irrelevant. 

That is why 45's are allowed on both tubs and showers. Unfortunately you can't go far because you are also limited to the 15" number (Wisconsin)


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ahhh. Understood!


----------

